# NJOA: More Info on Free Registry



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

January, 8 2011
Release Belmar, NJ

On Thursday the full Assembly voted to pass the free saltwater registry bill. The bill requires the New Jersey Department of Environmental Protection (DEP) to administer a free saltwater registry program to comply with the federal mandate for data collection. The bill now goes to the Governor for consideration. 

A bill becomes law with the Governor's signature or after 45 days if no action is taken. If the House of origin is in recess on the 45th day, the time is extended until it reconvenes. If a bill is vetoed it may become law if the Legislature overrides the veto by a 2/3 vote. A bill that is conditionally vetoed is returned to the legislative body for changes. 

"It is certainly difficult to argue against something that is promoted as free," said Anthony P. Mauro, Sr, Chairman, New Jersey Outdoor Alliance (CF). He continued, "But we all know that the registry is free in name only -- it will cost in the area of $600,000 to implement and manage. The question that hasn't been answered is in what form will a free registry cost anglers? We know that the money will likely come from the current Bureau Marine Fisheries (BMF) budget, so will the free registry create a moratorium on a species of fish because we don't have research funding available? Will funding for the free registry come from our artificial reef program, and end reef management?" 

Peter Grimbilas, President, NJOA (CF) said, "We may well be pursuing a penny wise, dollar foolish approach to implementing the saltwater registry. We want anglers to be fully aware that a free registry might siphon funds from one area of the BMF to another [area]. If a fishery is closed, or the artificial reef program is abolished because funds are raided from these areas I would venture to say that knowing we have a free registry would be of little consolation to saltwater anglers." 

The NJOA (CF) will have additional information about the free saltwater registry bill and its implications in the next few days. The organization will also make available to the angling community an easy means to contact the Governor and request that funding not come from current natural resource management accounts.


Anthony P. Mauro, Sr 

Chair
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Conservation Foundation
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Environmental Projects 


Join the NJOA, "Help us to help you ensure your outdoor freedoms!"____


JOIN NJOA: http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/support/njoa.html





Officers: Ed Markowski, Captain Pete Grimbilas, Jerry Natale, Len Wolgast, PhD., Anthony Mauro 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Thats why all of us in other states have to now "BUY" a saltwater license and obtain the free FIN.

If you dont want to pay for a license... then you will pay for the FIN in some other way.

NOAA was gonna charge $15 if there was no license available... here in Md we only pay $15 for a license and a FIN. with some of the proceeds going to the Fin and some going to the state fisheries !!!


----------

